# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Where are you dealing with the bug?

## tod evans

City, burbs or country?

I'm in the country, I'd need to go look for someone to 'social distance' from....

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> City, burbs or country?
> 
> I'm in the country, I'd need to go look for someone to 'social distance' from....


Pretty much but I don't need a car to do so.

----------


## RJB

I live in the country side of the burbs and work in a small city.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## pcosmar

Small town.. but deer walk around in it.

But have been to Olympia a few times.. and run into  Winlock or Kelso/Longview  as needed.

internet is my only "social" life anyway.

Two People in the House are Walmart employees,,, so it isn't like I haven't been "exposed".

----------

